# Will Amano shrimp eat baby fish



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a batch of baby blue sword tails sitting in a breeder net in my tank. I am thinking of setting up a small tank to move the babies to. I was wondering if Amano shrimp would eat baby fish if I added a few to the tank as a cleaning crew. Also would they eat other smaller shrimp.

The reason I ask is because the Amanos in my main tank really seem like bullys. I've watched the tackle much larger fish to get at a prime piece of food but I have no idea if they even have teeth. LOL


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think they would. I have one in my shrimp tank. She never seems to bother the shrimp, even the baby shrimp. 
But maybe mine is mellow.


----------



## shrimpster (Jan 31, 2012)

I have witnessed an amano eat a freshly molted juvenile shrimp head first still kicking. It was probably stressed as my nitrates were high at the time, but I still hated to see it.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

eek


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Amano's are food bullies but won't harm anything that is alive and well.


----------



## Joolzt4482 (May 29, 2013)

I have a few Amano shrimps mixed with some Endlers. I have seen them jump on the back off the Endler and hold on whilst they are wriggling to get away, and eventually the fish just gives up.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Amano will eat anything that it can wrestle over. It ate my Thai micro crab, my new Spixi snails got harassed by Amano so much that it won't come out of its shell for 2 days. Had to move it to different tank now they're more active. 

Amano is a plus to tank communities, they clean algae better than most snails (especially hair algae) But make sure don't get too many or they can become a mob and harass everything in the communities.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

~.~ then i just added bullies into my 10 gal.. >.< 3 Amanos vs RCS & TTs


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

they will eat anything, but only if it does not move


----------

